# PHP lokal ausführen



## mhribernik (6. Mai 2005)

Hi.

Kennt jemand ein gratis Programm mit welchem man PHP Code lokal ausführen kann? Damit man nicht erst Alles immer auf den Server übertragen muss, um Ergebnisse zu sehen.

Danke im voraus.
mfg. Marko


----------



## Luzie (6. Mai 2005)

Hi

je nach Betriebssystem nach wamp oder lamp googeln oder 
xampp

Letzteres habe ich auf meinem Schlepptop laufen. Funktioniert einwandfrei. 
Das sind Komplettpakete, die beinhalten php, mysql, ein Admintool, einen Testserver etc. Alles mit einem Installer gut und einfach zu installieren. Anleitungen findest Du im Link.


----------



## Consti (6. Mai 2005)

Hab auch XAMPP - extra nen Server dafür im Keller laufen uind kann mich nicht beschweren - einfacher gehts schon fast nich!

Also Top Empfehlung: XAMPP


----------



## JohannesR (6. Mai 2005)

Unter Linux kannst du das ganze auch Shebang`en...


```
#!/usr/bin/php
<?php
// ...
?>
```

Dann die Datei executable chmod`den und per ./test.php ausführen...


----------



## mhribernik (7. Mai 2005)

Erstmal danke euch allen!

xampp habe ich mir bereits downgeloaded, doch ich komme mit der Installation einfach nicht zurecht.

Könnte mir jemand sagen wie das geht? Hab die online Install-Hilfe bereits durchgelesen, doch ich blick da nicht durch.


----------



## forsterm (7. Mai 2005)

Hallo,

du installierst XAMPP einfach in das Hauptverzeichniss deiner Festplatte d.h. normalerweise auf Laufwerk *C:\*.

Deine PHP Dateien must du jetzt nur noch nach *C:\xampp\htdocs*
kopieren. Aufrufen im Browser kannst du das dann über http://localhost.

mfg
forsterm

Ps: Das ist mein 200 Beitrag .


----------



## Tiburon (7. Mai 2005)

Wieso nicht gleich Apache mit PHP installieren? Alles Freeware.


----------



## liquidbeats (7. Mai 2005)

Sehe ich ebenso wie Tiburon

 Es gibt da sowas das nennt sich PHP Traid.
 Da haste gleich alles drinne, Ich weiss es nicht genau aber mysql ist mit bei, PHP und Apache ist definitiv dabei.

 Könnte sein das die PHP Version Ggf. etwas älterem Datums ist, aber dann ziehst du dir eine neuere PHP Version von php.net und überschreibst die bisherigen Dateien in dem ordner PHP und Fertig 
 Weiss nicht ob es PHP 5 Kompatibel ist, sollte es aber.


 Hier kannste phpTraind Downloaden
http://www.zdnet.de/downloads/prg/9/0/en10048390-wc.html

 Gruß


----------



## mhribernik (7. Mai 2005)

Ich habe Xampp in das Verzeichniss: c:\apachefriends\xampp installiert, funktioniert es desshalb nicht?

Ich hab PHP Traid nun installiert, wie kann ich es starten?

PS: @forsterm: applaus, applaus... mir fehlt noch Einer.


----------



## liquidbeats (7. Mai 2005)

Du hast unter start - Programme eine Kategorie ganz oben die nennt sich  Programs, da ist ein Unterordner der nennt sich PHPTraid und von dort kannst du mysql starten sowie den Apache etc. hast du windows XP oder 200 sowie NT benutze für die SQL DB MYSQL-D-NT und für andere Betriebsysteme wie win98 MYSQL-D

 Gruß


----------



## mhribernik (7. Mai 2005)

Wenn ich Apache starte kommt ein cmd Fenster das "Apache/1.3.23 <Win32> running..." anzeigt, muss das so sein?

Wie kann ich nun php Seiten ausführen/ansehen?


----------



## liquidbeats (7. Mai 2005)

Das muss nicht unbedingt sein, du kannst Apache auch als Service installieren  aber für gelegentliche Spielerein rate ich von ab.
*   Als Service Installieren:*
_   C:\apache\controlpanel.bat_ Aufrufen und dann im Fenster auf Install Apache as Service drücken.
*Setup*
Install Apache as Service

   um den Server zu testen
http://127.0.0.1 oder http://localhost




   Gruß


----------



## mhribernik (7. Mai 2005)

Bei http://localhost erscheint ERROR 404 == Die Seite wurde nicht gefunden!


----------



## liquidbeats (7. Mai 2005)

und bei 127.0.0.1?


----------



## mhribernik (7. Mai 2005)

Das Selbe. 
Bei Xampp ist es auch so.

Ich habe 'MySQL-D-NT' aufgerufen, dannach 'Start Apache' trotzdem funktioniert es nicht, warum?


----------



## forsterm (7. Mai 2005)

mhribernik hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich habe Xampp in das Verzeichniss: c:\apachefriends\xampp installiert, funktioniert es desshalb nicht?


 
Ist sehr wahrscheinlich.

Ich hab XAMPP bei mir nach *C:\* kopiert und es hat alles so funktioniert wie ich es oben beschrieben hab.



			
				liquidbeats hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Es gibt da sowas das nennt sich PHP Traid.
> Da haste gleich alles drinne, Ich weiss es nicht genau aber mysql ist mit bei, PHP und Apache ist definitiv dabei.


 
Bei XAMPP ist das auch alles dabei und es ist ebenfalls kostenlos.

mfg
forsterm


----------



## mhribernik (7. Mai 2005)

Wie hast du Xampp gestartet?


----------



## Moritz123 (7. Mai 2005)

Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass du Windows hast.
Öffne mal das Verzeichnis
C:\apachefriends\xampp\apache\bin
Dort findest Du die "ApacheMonitor.exe". Wenn du diese öffnest, erscheint ein Trayicon, dass den Apache-Status anzeigt. Wenn Du dieses öffnest kannst Du versuchen den Apache(2) zu starten. Sollte das nicht gehen, deinstallier Triad _und_ Xampp und spiel mal nur Xampp neu auf. Das sollte reichen. Wenn du triad und Xampp parallel installierst hast du 2x den apache, php und mysql installiert.


----------



## forsterm (7. Mai 2005)

mhribernik hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wie hast du Xampp gestartet?


 
Hallo,

XAMPP startest du in dem du folgendes Programm aufrufst. *C:\xampp\xampp_start.exe*.

XAMPP beendest du in dem du folgendes Programm aufrufst *C:\xampp\xampp_stop.exe*.

mfg
forsterm


----------



## Moritz123 (7. Mai 2005)

Also Xampp sollte auch im Verzeichnis C:\apachefriends\xampp\ funktionieren-tut es zum mindest bei mir. Auch halte ich das Verschieben "von Hand" nach der Installtion für problematisch, da dann die Pfade ua in der httpd.conf nicht mehr stimmen.


----------



## EvilO (7. Mai 2005)

Für Windows XP / 2000 kann ich folgenden Webserver empfehlen:

OmniHTTPd

Läuft absolut ohne Probleme und ist sehr einfach zu installieren und zu konfigurieren.


----------



## mhribernik (7. Mai 2005)

Hab Xampp noch ein Mal installiert. Der Apache Monitor zeigt an, das alle services laufen, doch wenn ich localhost eintippe geschieht nichts.


----------



## mhribernik (7. Mai 2005)

Ich habe omniHTTPd nun installiert, wie konfiguriere ich es jetzt? Wo kann ich die PHP's ansehen?


----------



## Moritz123 (7. Mai 2005)

Lass es einfach mal sein, tausend unterschiedliche Systeme zu installieren und konzentrier dich darauf, ein system zum laufen zum bringen. Und Omnihttpd ist meineserachtens ungünstig, da es auf kaum einem Webserver eingesetzt wird.

Nachtrag:
Such mal auf deinem System nach der Datei "hosts" und sag mal was da drin steht.


----------



## mhribernik (7. Mai 2005)

Hosts      c:windows\i386 :

# Copyright (c) 1993-1999 Microsoft Corp.
#
# Dies ist eine HOSTS-Beispieldatei, die von Microsoft TCP/IP
# für Windows 2000 verwendet wird.
#
# Diese Datei enthält die Zuordnungen der IP-Adressen zu Hostnamen.
# Jeder Eintrag muss in einer eigenen Zeile stehen. Die IP-
# Adresse sollte in der ersten Spalte gefolgt vom zugehörigen
# Hostnamen stehen.
# Die IP-Adresse und der Hostname müssen durch mindestens ein
# Leerzeichen getrennt sein.
#
# Zusätzliche Kommentare (so wie in dieser Datei) können in
# einzelnen Zeilen oder hinter dem Computernamen eingefügt werden,
# aber müssen mit dem Zeichen '#' eingegeben werden.
#
# Zum Beispiel:
#
#      102.54.94.97     rhino.acme.com          # Quellserver
#       38.25.63.10     x.acme.com              # x-Clienthost

127.0.0.1       localhost




hosts.bak     C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\etc,

oder

hosts.bho     C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\etc


----------



## Moritz123 (7. Mai 2005)

Da war ich wohl zu langsam. Du hast also Windows 2000? 
- Hast du eine Firewall?
- Poste mal deine httpd.conf aus dem apache\conf Verzeichnis


----------



## mhribernik (7. Mai 2005)

Ich habe XP-Home



> # Copyright (c) 1993-1999 Microsoft Corp.
> #
> # Dies ist eine HOSTS-Beispieldatei, die von Microsoft TCP/IP
> # für Windows 2000 verwendet wird.
> ...



Kann es sein, dass bei mir bei 





> 127.0.0.1 localhost


 #default fehlt?


----------



## Moritz123 (7. Mai 2005)

Nein, das #default ist egal, da es sich lediglich um einen Kommentar handelt.

- Wie siehts mit der Firewall aus? Ist Port 80 freigegeben?
- Zeig mal bitte deine httpd.conf
- versuch den Apache mal über die Kommandozeile zu starten:
  Start > Ausführen > "cmd" oder "command" eingeben > ins Verzeichnis "C:\apachefriends\xampp\apache\bin" wechseln > 
  apache -k restart eingeben


----------



## mhribernik (7. Mai 2005)

Funktioniert immer noch nicht.
Danke für deine Bemühungen, aber belassen wir es dabei, dass bei mir sämtliche lokalen Server nicht funktionieren.   

Ps: Meine letzte hoffnung ist OmniHTTPd, doch ich weiß nicht wie man da Seiten ansehen kann - konfigurieren.


----------



## Moritz123 (7. Mai 2005)

> belassen wir es dabei, dass bei mir sämtliche lokalen Server nicht funktionieren


...dann wird OmniHttpd auch nicht gehen. Wenn du mir nicht die angeforderten Infos zukommen lässt, kann ich dir auch nicht helfen - ich kennen deinen PC schließlich nicht.


----------



## daddz (7. Mai 2005)

Versuch mal bei Xampp den Apache *nicht* als Service zu installieren! 
Dann musst du den Apache zwar immer über Xampp Control Panel starten aber es sollte dann auch funktionieren! 
Ich hatte nämlich auch mal das gleiche Problem als ich Apache als Serivce installiert hab.

greetz
daddz


----------



## mhribernik (7. Mai 2005)

port 80, 8080,.... (alle benötigten) sind freigegeben.

In der Eingabeaufforderung ...  Negativ

httpd.conf:

#
# Based upon the NCSA server configuration files originally by Rob McCool.
#
# This is the main Apache server configuration file.  It contains the
# configuration directives that give the server its instructions.
# See <URL:http://httpd.apache.org/docs-2.0/> for detailed information about
# the directives.
#
# Do NOT simply read the instructions in here without understanding
# what they do.  They're here only as hints or reminders.  If you are unsure
# consult the online docs. You have been warned.
#
# The configuration directives are grouped into three basic sections:
#  1. Directives that control the operation of the Apache server process as a
#     whole (the 'global environment').
#  2. Directives that define the parameters of the 'main' or 'default' server,
#     which responds to requests that aren't handled by a virtual host.
#     These directives also provide default values for the settings
#     of all virtual hosts.
#  3. Settings for virtual hosts, which allow Web requests to be sent to
#     different IP addresses or hostnames and have them handled by the
#     same Apache server process.
#
# Configuration and logfile names: If the filenames you specify for many
# of the server's control files begin with "/" (or "drive:/" for Win32), the
# server will use that explicit path.  If the filenames do *not* begin
# with "/", the value of ServerRoot is prepended -- so "logs/foo.log"
# with ServerRoot set to "/usr/local/apache" will be interpreted by the
# server as "/usr/local/apache/logs/foo.log".
#
# NOTE: Where filenames are specified, you must use forward slashes
# instead of backslashes (e.g., "c:/apache" instead of "c:\apache").
# If a drive letter is omitted, the drive on which Apache.exe is located
# will be used by default.  It is recommended that you always supply
# an explicit drive letter in absolute paths, however, to avoid
# confusion.
#

### Section 1: Global Environment
#
# The directives in this section affect the overall operation of Apache,
# such as the number of concurrent requests it can handle or where it
# can find its configuration files.
#

#
# ServerRoot: The top of the directory tree under which the server's
# configuration, error, and log files are kept.
#
# NOTE!  If you intend to place this on an NFS (or otherwise network)
# mounted filesystem then please read the LockFile documentation
# (available at <URL:http://httpd.apache.org/docs-2.0/mod/core.html#lockfile>);
# you will save yourself a lot of trouble.
#
# Do NOT add a slash at the end of the directory path.
#
ServerRoot "c:/apachefriends/xampp/apache"

#
# ScoreBoardFile: File used to store internal server process information.
# If unspecified (the default), the scoreboard will be stored in an
# anonymous shared memory segment, and will be unavailable to third-party
# applications.
# If specified, ensure that no two invocations of Apache share the same
# scoreboard file. The scoreboard file MUST BE STORED ON A LOCAL DISK.
#
#ScoreBoardFile logs/apache_runtime_status

#
# PidFile: The file in which the server should record its process
# identification number when it starts.
#
PidFile logs/httpd.pid

#
# Timeout: The number of seconds before receives and sends time out.
#
Timeout 300

#
# KeepAlive: Whether or not to allow persistent connections (more than
# one request per connection). Set to "Off" to deactivate.
#
KeepAlive On

#
# MaxKeepAliveRequests: The maximum number of requests to allow
# during a persistent connection. Set to 0 to allow an unlimited amount.
# We recommend you leave this number high, for maximum performance.
#
MaxKeepAliveRequests 100

#
# KeepAliveTimeout: Number of seconds to wait for the next request from the
# same client on the same connection.
#
KeepAliveTimeout 15

##
## Server-Pool Size Regulation (MPM specific)
##

# WinNT MPM
# ThreadsPerChild: constant number of worker threads in the server process
# MaxRequestsPerChild: maximum  number of requests a server process serves
<IfModule mpm_winnt.c>
ThreadsPerChild 250
MaxRequestsPerChild  0
</IfModule>

#
# Listen: Allows you to bind Apache to specific IP addresses and/or
# ports, in addition to the default. See also the <VirtualHost>
# directive.
#
# Change this to Listen on specific IP addresses as shown below to
# prevent Apache from glomming onto all bound IP addresses (0.0.0.0)
#
#Listen 12.34.56.78:80
Listen 80



#
# Dynamic Shared Object (DSO) Support
#
# To be able to use the functionality of a module which was built as a DSO you
# have to place corresponding `LoadModule' lines at this location so the
# directives contained in it are actually available _before_ they are used.
# Statically compiled modules (those listed by `httpd -l') do not need
# to be loaded here.
#
# Example:
# LoadModule foo_module modules/mod_foo.so
#
LoadModule access_module modules/mod_access.so
LoadModule actions_module modules/mod_actions.so
LoadModule alias_module modules/mod_alias.so
LoadModule asis_module modules/mod_asis.so
LoadModule auth_module modules/mod_auth.so
#LoadModule auth_anon_module modules/mod_auth_anon.so
#LoadModule auth_dbm_module modules/mod_auth_dbm.so
#LoadModule auth_digest_module modules/mod_auth_digest.so
#LoadModule mysql_auth_module modules/mod_auth_mysql.so
#LoadModule auth_remote_module modules/mod_auth_remote.so
LoadModule autoindex_module modules/mod_autoindex.so
#LoadModule cern_meta_module modules/mod_cern_meta.so
LoadModule cgi_module modules/mod_cgi.so
#LoadModule dav_module modules/mod_dav.so
#LoadModule dav_fs_module modules/mod_dav_fs.so
LoadModule dir_module modules/mod_dir.so
LoadModule env_module modules/mod_env.so
#LoadModule expires_module modules/mod_expires.so
#LoadModule file_cache_module modules/mod_file_cache.so
#LoadModule headers_module modules/mod_headers.so
#LoadModule imap_module modules/mod_imap.so
LoadModule include_module modules/mod_include.so
#LoadModule info_module modules/mod_info.so
#LoadModule isapi_module modules/mod_isapi.so
LoadModule log_config_module modules/mod_log_config.so
LoadModule mime_module modules/mod_mime.so
#LoadModule mime_magic_module modules/mod_mime_magic.so
#LoadModule proxy_module modules/mod_proxy.so
#LoadModule proxy_connect_module modules/mod_proxy_connect.so
#LoadModule proxy_http_module modules/mod_proxy_http.so
#LoadModule proxy_ftp_module modules/mod_proxy_ftp.so
#LoadModule negotiation_module modules/mod_negotiation.so
#LoadModule rewrite_module modules/mod_rewrite.so
LoadModule setenvif_module modules/mod_setenvif.so
#LoadModule speling_module modules/mod_speling.so
#LoadModule status_module modules/mod_status.so
#LoadModule unique_id_module modules/mod_unique_id.so
#LoadModule userdir_module modules/mod_userdir.so
#LoadModule usertrack_module modules/mod_usertrack.so
#LoadModule vhost_alias_module modules/mod_vhost_alias.so


### For PhpBB and PhpEclipse support
EnableSendfile Off
EnableMMAP Off

<IfModule mod_dav.c>
<IfModule mod_dav_fs.c>
Include conf/moddav.conf
</IfModule>
</IfModule>

<IfModule mod_auth_mysql.c>
Include conf/mod_auth_mysql.conf
</IfModule>

<IfModule mod_auth_remote.c>
<Directory "c:/apachefriends/xampp/htdocs/fonts/">
 AllowOverride All
 AuthType           Basic
 AuthName           "AUTH REMOTE TEST"
 AuthRemoteServer   127.0.0.1		# like http://www.home.net
 AuthRemotePort     80
 AuthRemoteURL      /forbidden/		# like http://www.home.net/forbidden/
 require            valid-user
 ##### userass
</Directory>
</IfModule>

Include conf/ssl.conf

LoadFile "c:/apachefriends/xampp/apache/bin/php5ts.dll"
LoadModule php5_module "c:/apachefriends/xampp/apache/bin/php5apache2.dll"

Alias /webalizer "c:/apachefriends/xampp/webalizer/"

    <Directory "c:/apachefriends/xampp/webalizer/">
        Options Indexes MultiViews ExecCGI
        AddHandler cgi-script .cgi .exe
        Order allow,deny
        Allow from all
    </Directory>


#ScriptAlias /php/ "c:/apachefriends/xampp/php/"

AddType application/x-httpd-php .php .php4 .php3 .phtml
#Action application/x-httpd-php "/php/php.exe"

Alias /phpmyadmin "c:/apachefriends/xampp/phpmyadmin/"

    <Directory "c:/apachefriends/xampp/phpMyAdmin/">
        Options Indexes MultiViews ExecCGI
        DirectoryIndex index.php
        Order allow,deny
        Allow from all
    </Directory>

    Alias /excel "c:/apachefriends/xampp/htdocs/excel/"

    <Directory "c:/apachefriends/xampp/htdocs/excel/">
        Options Indexes MultiViews ExecCGI
        AddHandler cgi-script .cgi .exe
        Order allow,deny
        Allow from all
    </Directory>

    Alias /pdf "c:/apachefriends/xampp/htdocs/pdf/"

    <Directory "c:/apachefriends/xampp/htdocs/pdf/">
        Options Indexes MultiViews ExecCGI
        AddHandler cgi-script .cgi .exe
        Order allow,deny
        Allow from all
    </Directory>

    Alias /csimcache "c:/apachefriends/xampp/tmp/"

    <Directory "c:/apachefriends/xampp/tmp">
        AllowOverride None
        Order allow,deny
        Allow from all
    </Directory>

...


----------



## mhribernik (7. Mai 2005)

...
#
# ExtendedStatus controls whether Apache will generate "full" status
# information (ExtendedStatus On) or just basic information (ExtendedStatus
# Off) when the "server-status" handler is called. The default is Off.
#
#ExtendedStatus On

### Section 2: 'Main' server configuration
#
# The directives in this section set up the values used by the 'main'
# server, which responds to any requests that aren't handled by a
# <VirtualHost> definition.  These values also provide defaults for
# any <VirtualHost> containers you may define later in the file.
#
# All of these directives may appear inside <VirtualHost> containers,
# in which case these default settings will be overridden for the
# virtual host being defined.
#

#
# ServerAdmin: Your address, where problems with the server should be
# e-mailed.  This address appears on some server-generated pages, such
# as error documents.  e.g. admin@your-domain.com
#
ServerAdmin admin@localhost

#
# ServerName gives the name and port that the server uses to identify itself.
# This can often be determined automatically, but we recommend you specify
# it explicitly to prevent problems during startup.
#
# If this is not set to valid DNS name for your host, server-generated
# redirections will not work.  See also the UseCanonicalName directive.
#
# If your host doesn't have a registered DNS name, enter its IP address here.
# You will have to access it by its address anyway, and this will make
# redirections work in a sensible way.
#
ServerName localhost

#
# UseCanonicalName: Determines how Apache constructs self-referencing
# URLs and the SERVER_NAME and SERVER_PORT variables.
# When set "Off", Apache will use the Hostname and Port supplied
# by the client.  When set "On", Apache will use the value of the
# ServerName directive.
#
UseCanonicalName Off

#
# DocumentRoot: The directory out of which you will serve your
# documents. By default, all requests are taken from this directory, but
# symbolic links and aliases may be used to point to other locations.
#
DocumentRoot "c:/apachefriends/xampp/htdocs"

#
# Each directory to which Apache has access can be configured with respect
# to which services and features are allowed and/or disabled in that
# directory (and its subdirectories).
#
# First, we configure the "default" to be a very restrictive set of
# features.
#
<Directory />
    Options FollowSymLinks
    AllowOverride None
</Directory>

#
# Note that from this point forward you must specifically allow
# particular features to be enabled - so if something's not working as
# you might expect, make sure that you have specifically enabled it
# below.
#

#
# This should be changed to whatever you set DocumentRoot to.
#
<Directory "c:/apachefriends/xampp/htdocs">

#
# Possible values for the Options directive are "None", "All",
# or any combination of:
#   Indexes Includes FollowSymLinks SymLinksifOwnerMatch ExecCGI Multiviews
#
# Note that "MultiViews" must be named *explicitly* --- "Options All"
# doesn't give it to you.
#
# The Options directive is both complicated and important.  Please see
# http://httpd.apache.org/docs-2.0/mod/core.html#options
# for more information.
#
    Options Indexes FollowSymLinks MultiViews Includes ExecCGI
	AddType text/html .shtml
        AddHandler server-parsed .shtml
        AddHandler cgi-script .cgi .pl
# ReadmeName footer.html
#
# AllowOverride controls what directives may be placed in .htaccess files.
# It can be "All", "None", or any combination of the keywords:
#   Options FileInfo AuthConfig Limit
#
    AllowOverride All

#
# Controls who can get stuff from this server.
#
    Order allow,deny
    Allow from all

</Directory>

#
# UserDir: The name of the directory that is appended onto a user's home
# directory if a ~user request is received.  Be especially careful to use
# proper, forward slashes here.
#
# UserDir "My Documents/My Website"

#
# Control access to UserDir directories.  The following is an example
# for a site where these directories are restricted to read-only.
#
# You must correct the path for the root to match your system's configured
# user directory location, e.g. "C:/WinNT/profiles/*/My Documents/My Website"
# or whichever, as appropriate.
#
#<Directory "C:/Documents and Settings/*/My Documents/My Website">
#    AllowOverride FileInfo AuthConfig Limit
#    Options MultiViews Indexes SymLinksIfOwnerMatch IncludesNoExec
#    <Limit GET POST OPTIONS PROPFIND>
#        Order allow,deny
#        Allow from all
#    </Limit>
#    <LimitExcept GET POST OPTIONS PROPFIND>
#        Order deny,allow
#        Deny from all
#    </LimitExcept>
#</Directory>

#
# DirectoryIndex: sets the file that Apache will serve if a directory
# is requested.
#
# The index.html.var file (a type-map) is used to deliver content-
# negotiated documents.  The MultiViews Option can be used for the
# same purpose, but it is much slower.
#
DirectoryIndex index.html index.htm index.php index.php4 index.php3 index.cgi index.pl index.html.var index.phtml

#
# AccessFileName: The name of the file to look for in each directory
# for access control information.  See also the AllowOverride directive.
#
AccessFileName .htaccess

#
# The following lines prevent .htaccess and .htpasswd files from being
# viewed by Web clients.
#
<Files ~ "^\.ht">
    Order allow,deny
    Deny from all
</Files>

#
# TypesConfig describes where the mime.types file (or equivalent) is
# to be found.
#
TypesConfig conf/mime.types

#
# DefaultType is the default MIME type the server will use for a document
# if it cannot otherwise determine one, such as from filename extensions.
# If your server contains mostly text or HTML documents, "text/plain" is
# a good value.  If most of your content is binary, such as applications
# or images, you may want to use "application/octet-stream" instead to
# keep browsers from trying to display binary files as though they are
# text.
#
DefaultType text/plain

#
# The mod_mime_magic module allows the server to use various hints from the
# contents of the file itself to determine its type.  The MIMEMagicFile
# directive tells the module where the hint definitions are located.
#
<IfModule mod_mime_magic.c>
    MIMEMagicFile conf/magic
</IfModule>

#
# HostnameLookups: Log the names of clients or just their IP addresses
# e.g., http://www.apache.org (on) or 204.62.129.132 (off).
# The default is off because it'd be overall better for the net if people
# had to knowingly turn this feature on, since enabling it means that
# each client request will result in AT LEAST one lookup request to the
# nameserver.
#
HostnameLookups Off

#
# ErrorLog: The location of the error log file.
# If you do not specify an ErrorLog directive within a <VirtualHost>
# container, error messages relating to that virtual host will be
# logged here.  If you *do* define an error logfile for a <VirtualHost>
# container, that host's errors will be logged there and not here.
#
ErrorLog logs/error.log

#
# LogLevel: Control the number of messages logged to the error.log.
# Possible values include: debug, info, notice, warn, error, crit,
# alert, emerg.
#
LogLevel error

#
# The following directives define some format nicknames for use with
# a CustomLog directive (see below).
#
LogFormat "%h %l %u %t \"%r\" %>s %b \"%{Referer}i\" \"%{User-Agent}i\"" combined
LogFormat "%h %l %u %t \"%r\" %>s %b" common
LogFormat "%{Referer}i -> %U" referer
LogFormat "%{User-agent}i" agent

#
# The location and format of the access logfile (Common Logfile Format).
# If you do not define any access logfiles within a <VirtualHost>
# container, they will be logged here.  Contrariwise, if you *do*
# define per-<VirtualHost> access logfiles, transactions will be
# logged therein and *not* in this file.
#
CustomLog logs/access.log common

#
# If you would like to have agent and referer logfiles, uncomment the
# following directives.
#
#CustomLog logs/referer.log referer
#CustomLog logs/agent.log agent

#
# If you prefer a single logfile with access, agent, and referer information
# (Combined Logfile Format) you can use the following directive.
#
# CustomLog logs/access.log combined

#
# Optionally add a line containing the server version and virtual host
# name to server-generated pages (error documents, FTP directory listings,
# mod_status and mod_info output etc., but not CGI generated documents).
# Set to "EMail" to also include a mailto: link to the ServerAdmin.
# Set to one of:  On | Off | EMail
#
ServerSignature On

#
# Aliases: Add here as many aliases as you need (with no limit). The format is
# Alias fakename realname
#
# Note that if you include a trailing / on fakename then the server will
# require it to be present in the URL.  So "/icons" isn't aliased in this
# example, only "/icons/".  If the fakename is slash-terminated, then the
# realname must also be slash terminated, and if the fakename omits the
# trailing slash, the realname must also omit it.
#
# We include the /icons/ alias for FancyIndexed directory listings.  If you
# do not use FancyIndexing, you may comment this out.
#
Alias /icons/ "c:/apachefriends/xampp/apache/icons/"

<Directory "c:/apachefriends/xampp/apache/icons">
    Options Indexes MultiViews
    AllowOverride None
    Order allow,deny
    Allow from all
</Directory>


#
# This should be changed to the ServerRoot/manual/.  The alias provides
# the manual, even if you choose to move your DocumentRoot.  You may comment
# this out if you do not care for the documentation.
#
#
# ScriptAlias: This controls which directories contain server scripts.
# ScriptAliases are essentially the same as Aliases, except that
# documents in the realname directory are treated as applications and
# run by the server when requested rather than as documents sent to the client.
# The same rules about trailing "/" apply to ScriptAlias directives as to
# Alias.
#
ScriptAlias /cgi-bin/ "c:/apachefriends/xampp/cgi-bin/"

#
# "c:/apachefriends/xampp/apache/cgi-bin" should be changed to whatever your ScriptAliased
# CGI directory exists, if you have that configured.
#
<Directory "c:/apachefriends/xampp/cgi-bin">
    AllowOverride None
    Options Includes ExecCGI
        AddHandler server-parsed .shtml
        AddHandler cgi-script .cgi .pl
    Order allow,deny
    Allow from all
</Directory>

#
# Redirect allows you to tell clients about documents which used to exist in
# your server's namespace, but do not anymore. This allows you to tell the
# clients where to look for the relocated document.
# Example:
# Redirect permanent /foo http://www.example.com/bar

#
# Directives controlling the display of server-generated directory listings.
#

#
# FancyIndexing is whether you want fancy directory indexing or standard.
# VersionSort is whether files containing version numbers should be
# compared in the natural way, so that `apache-1.3.9.tar' is placed before
# `apache-1.3.12.tar'.
#
IndexOptions FancyIndexing VersionSort

#
# AddIcon* directives tell the server which icon to show for different
# files or filename extensions.  These are only displayed for
# FancyIndexed directories.
#
AddIconByEncoding (CMP,/icons/compressed.gif) x-compress x-gzip

AddIconByType (TXT,/icons/text.gif) text/*
AddIconByType (IMG,/icons/image2.gif) image/*
AddIconByType (SND,/icons/sound2.gif) audio/*
AddIconByType (VID,/icons/movie.gif) video/*

AddIcon /icons/binary.gif .bin .exe
AddIcon /icons/binhex.gif .hqx
AddIcon /icons/tar.gif .tar
AddIcon /icons/world2.gif .wrl .wrl.gz .vrml .vrm .iv
AddIcon /icons/compressed.gif .Z .z .tgz .gz .zip
AddIcon /icons/a.gif .ps .ai .eps
AddIcon /icons/layout.gif .html .shtml .htm .pdf
AddIcon /icons/text.gif .txt
AddIcon /icons/c.gif .c
AddIcon /icons/p.gif .pl .py
AddIcon /icons/f.gif .for
AddIcon /icons/dvi.gif .dvi
AddIcon /icons/uuencoded.gif .uu
AddIcon /icons/script.gif .conf .sh .shar .csh .ksh .tcl
AddIcon /icons/tex.gif .tex
AddIcon /icons/bomb.gif core

AddIcon /icons/back.gif ..
AddIcon /icons/hand.right.gif README
AddIcon /icons/folder.gif ^^DIRECTORY^^
AddIcon /icons/blank.gif ^^BLANKICON^^

#
# DefaultIcon is which icon to show for files which do not have an icon
# explicitly set.
#
DefaultIcon /icons/unknown.gif
...


----------



## mhribernik (7. Mai 2005)

...
#
# AddDescription allows you to place a short description after a file in
# server-generated indexes.  These are only displayed for FancyIndexed
# directories.
# Format: AddDescription "description" filename
#
#AddDescription "GZIP compressed document" .gz
#AddDescription "tar archive" .tar
#AddDescription "GZIP compressed tar archive" .tgz

#
# ReadmeName is the name of the README file the server will look for by
# default, and append to directory listings.
#
# HeaderName is the name of a file which should be prepended to
# directory indexes.
ReadmeName README.html
HeaderName HEADER.html

#
# IndexIgnore is a set of filenames which directory indexing should ignore
# and not include in the listing.  Shell-style wildcarding is permitted.
#
IndexIgnore .* *~ *# HEADER* README* RCS CVS *,v *,t

#
# AddEncoding allows you to have certain browsers (Mosaic/X 2.1+) uncompress
# information on the fly. Note: Not all browsers support this.
# Despite the name similarity, the following Add* directives have nothing
# to do with the FancyIndexing customization directives above.
#
AddEncoding x-compress Z
AddEncoding x-gzip gz tgz

#
# DefaultLanguage and AddLanguage allows you to specify the language of
# a document. You can then use content negotiation to give a browser a
# file in a language the user can understand.
#
# Specify a default language. This means that all data
# going out without a specific language tag (see below) will
# be marked with this one. You probably do NOT want to set
# this unless you are sure it is correct for all cases.
#
# * It is generally better to not mark a page as
# * being a certain language than marking it with the wrong
# * language!
#
# DefaultLanguage nl
#
# Note 1: The suffix does not have to be the same as the language
# keyword --- those with documents in Polish (whose net-standard
# language code is pl) may wish to use "AddLanguage pl .po" to
# avoid the ambiguity with the common suffix for perl scripts.
#
# Note 2: The example entries below illustrate that in some cases
# the two character 'Language' abbreviation is not identical to
# the two character 'Country' code for its country,
# E.g. 'Danmark/dk' versus 'Danish/da'.
#
# Note 3: In the case of 'ltz' we violate the RFC by using a three char
# specifier. There is 'work in progress' to fix this and get
# the reference data for rfc1766 cleaned up.
#
# Danish (da) - Dutch (nl) - English (en) - Estonian (et)
# French (fr) - German (de) - Greek-Modern (el)
# Italian (it) - Norwegian (no) - Norwegian Nynorsk (nn) - Korean (ko)
# Portugese (pt) - Luxembourgeois* (ltz)
# Spanish (es) - Swedish (sv) - Catalan (ca) - Czech(cz)
# Polish (pl) - Brazilian Portuguese (pt-br) - Japanese (ja)
# Russian (ru) - Croatian (hr)
#
AddLanguage da .dk
AddLanguage nl .nl
AddLanguage en .en
AddLanguage et .et
AddLanguage fr .fr
AddLanguage de .de
AddLanguage he .he
AddLanguage el .el
AddLanguage it .it
AddLanguage ja .ja
AddLanguage pl .po
AddLanguage ko .ko
AddLanguage pt .pt
AddLanguage nn .nn
AddLanguage no .no
AddLanguage pt-br .pt-br
AddLanguage ltz .ltz
AddLanguage ca .ca
AddLanguage es .es
AddLanguage sv .se
AddLanguage cz .cz
AddLanguage ru .ru
AddLanguage tw .tw
AddLanguage zh-tw .tw
AddLanguage hr .hr

#
# LanguagePriority allows you to give precedence to some languages
# in case of a tie during content negotiation.
#
# Just list the languages in decreasing order of preference. We have
# more or less alphabetized them here. You probably want to change this.
#
# LanguagePriority en da nl et fr de el it ja ko no pl pt pt-br ltz ca es sv tw

#
# ForceLanguagePriority allows you to serve a result page rather than
# MULTIPLE CHOICES (Prefer) [in case of a tie] or NOT ACCEPTABLE (Fallback)
# [in case no accepted languages matched the available variants]
#
# ForceLanguagePriority Prefer Fallback

#
# Specify a default charset for all pages sent out. This is
# always a good idea and opens the door for future internationalisation
# of your web site, should you ever want it. Specifying it as
# a default does little harm; as the standard dictates that a page
# is in iso-8859-1 (latin1) unless specified otherwise i.e. you
# are merely stating the obvious. There are also some security
# reasons in browsers, related to javascript and URL parsing
# which encourage you to always set a default char set.
#
AddDefaultCharset ISO-8859-1

#
# Commonly used filename extensions to character sets. You probably
# want to avoid clashes with the language extensions, unless you
# are good at carefully testing your setup after each change.
# See ftp://ftp.isi.edu/in-notes/iana/assignments/character-sets for
# the official list of charset names and their respective RFCs
#
AddCharset ISO-8859-1  .iso8859-1 .latin1
AddCharset ISO-8859-2  .iso8859-2 .latin2 .cen
AddCharset ISO-8859-3  .iso8859-3 .latin3
AddCharset ISO-8859-4  .iso8859-4 .latin4
AddCharset ISO-8859-5  .iso8859-5 .latin5 .cyr .iso-ru
AddCharset ISO-8859-6  .iso8859-6 .latin6 .arb
AddCharset ISO-8859-7  .iso8859-7 .latin7 .grk
AddCharset ISO-8859-8  .iso8859-8 .latin8 .heb
AddCharset ISO-8859-9  .iso8859-9 .latin9 .trk
AddCharset ISO-2022-JP .iso2022-jp .jis
AddCharset ISO-2022-KR .iso2022-kr .kis
AddCharset ISO-2022-CN .iso2022-cn .cis
AddCharset Big5        .Big5       .big5
# For russian, more than one charset is used (depends on client, mostly):
AddCharset WINDOWS-1251 .cp-1251   .win-1251
AddCharset CP866       .cp866
AddCharset KOI8-r      .koi8-r .koi8-ru
AddCharset KOI8-ru     .koi8-uk .ua
AddCharset ISO-10646-UCS-2 .ucs2
AddCharset ISO-10646-UCS-4 .ucs4
AddCharset UTF-8       .utf8

# The set below does not map to a specific (iso) standard
# but works on a fairly wide range of browsers. Note that
# capitalization actually matters (it should not, but it
# does for some browsers).
#
# See ftp://ftp.isi.edu/in-notes/iana/assignments/character-sets
# for a list of sorts. But browsers support few.
#
AddCharset GB2312      .gb2312 .gb
AddCharset utf-7       .utf7
AddCharset utf-8       .utf8
AddCharset big5        .big5 .b5
AddCharset EUC-TW      .euc-tw
AddCharset EUC-JP      .euc-jp
AddCharset EUC-KR      .euc-kr
AddCharset shift_jis   .sjis

#
# AddType allows you to add to or override the MIME configuration
# file mime.types for specific file types.
#
AddType application/x-tar .tgz
#AddType text/html .shtml
#AddHandler server-parsed .shtml


#
# AddHandler allows you to map certain file extensions to "handlers":
# actions unrelated to filetype. These can be either built into the server
# or added with the Action directive (see below)
#
# To use CGI scripts outside of ScriptAliased directories:
# (You will also need to add "ExecCGI" to the "Options" directive.)
#
#AddHandler cgi-script .cgi

#
# For files that include their own HTTP headers:
#
#AddHandler send-as-is asis

#
# For server-parsed imagemap files:
#
#AddHandler imap-file map

#
# For type maps (negotiated resources):
# (This is enabled by default to allow the Apache "It Worked" page
#  to be distributed in multiple languages.)
#
AddHandler type-map var

# Filters allow you to process content before it is sent to the client.
#
# To parse .shtml files for server-side includes (SSI):
# (You will also need to add "Includes" to the "Options" directive.)
#
#AddOutputFilter INCLUDES .shtml

#
# Action lets you define media types that will execute a script whenever
# a matching file is called. This eliminates the need for repeated URL
# pathnames for oft-used CGI file processors.
# Format: Action media/type /cgi-script/location
# Format: Action handler-name /cgi-script/location
#

#
# Customizable error responses come in three flavors:
# 1) plain text 2) local redirects 3) external redirects
#
# Some examples:
#ErrorDocument 500 "The server made a boo boo."
#ErrorDocument 404 /missing.html
#ErrorDocument 404 "/cgi-bin/missing_handler.pl"
#ErrorDocument 402 http://www.example.com/subscription_info.html
#

#
# Putting this all together, we can Internationalize error responses.
#
# We use Alias to redirect any /error/HTTP_<error>.html.var response to
# our collection of by-error message multi-language collections.  We use
# includes to substitute the appropriate text.
#
# You can modify the messages' appearance without changing any of the
# default HTTP_<error>.html.var files by adding the line;
#
#   Alias /error/include/ "/your/include/path/"
#
# which allows you to create your own set of files by starting with the
# c:/apachefriends/xampp/apache/error/include/ files and
# copying them to /your/include/path/, even on a per-VirtualHost basis.
#

<IfModule mod_negotiation.c>
<IfModule mod_include.c>
    Alias /error/ "c:/apachefriends/xampp/apache/error/"

    <Directory "c:/apachefriends/xampp/apache/error">
        AllowOverride None
        Options IncludesNoExec
        AddOutputFilter Includes html
        AddHandler type-map var
        Order allow,deny
        Allow from all
        LanguagePriority en es de fr
        ForceLanguagePriority Prefer Fallback
    </Directory>

    ErrorDocument 400 /error/HTTP_BAD_REQUEST.html.var
    ErrorDocument 401 /error/HTTP_UNAUTHORIZED.html.var
    ErrorDocument 403 /error/HTTP_FORBIDDEN.html.var
    ErrorDocument 404 /error/HTTP_NOT_FOUND.html.var
    ErrorDocument 405 /error/HTTP_METHOD_NOT_ALLOWED.html.var
    ErrorDocument 408 /error/HTTP_REQUEST_TIME_OUT.html.var
    ErrorDocument 410 /error/HTTP_GONE.html.var
    ErrorDocument 411 /error/HTTP_LENGTH_REQUIRED.html.var
    ErrorDocument 412 /error/HTTP_PRECONDITION_FAILED.html.var
    ErrorDocument 413 /error/HTTP_REQUEST_ENTITY_TOO_LARGE.html.var
    ErrorDocument 414 /error/HTTP_REQUEST_URI_TOO_LARGE.html.var
    ErrorDocument 415 /error/HTTP_SERVICE_UNAVAILABLE.html.var
    ErrorDocument 500 /error/HTTP_INTERNAL_SERVER_ERROR.html.var
    ErrorDocument 501 /error/HTTP_NOT_IMPLEMENTED.html.var
    ErrorDocument 502 /error/HTTP_BAD_GATEWAY.html.var
    ErrorDocument 503 /error/HTTP_SERVICE_UNAVAILABLE.html.var
    ErrorDocument 506 /error/HTTP_VARIANT_ALSO_VARIES.html.var

</IfModule>
</IfModule>

#
# The following directives modify normal HTTP response behavior to
# handle known problems with browser implementations.
#
BrowserMatch "Mozilla/2" nokeepalive
BrowserMatch "MSIE 4\.0b2;" nokeepalive downgrade-1.0 force-response-1.0
BrowserMatch "RealPlayer 4\.0" force-response-1.0
BrowserMatch "Java/1\.0" force-response-1.0
BrowserMatch "JDK/1\.0" force-response-1.0

#
# The following directive disables redirects on non-GET requests for
# a directory that does not include the trailing slash.  This fixes a
# problem with Microsoft WebFolders which does not appropriately handle
# redirects for folders with DAV methods.
#
BrowserMatch "Microsoft Data Access Internet Publishing Provider" redirect-carefully
BrowserMatch "^WebDrive" redirect-carefully

#
# Allow server status reports, with the URL of http://servername/server-status
# Change the ".localhost" to match your domain to enable.
#
#<Location /server-status>
#    SetHandler server-status
#    Order deny,allow
#    Deny from all
#    Allow from .localhost
#</Location>

#
# Allow remote server configuration reports, with the URL of
#  http://servername/server-info (requires that mod_info.c be loaded).
# Change the ".your-domain.com" to match your domain to enable.
#
#<Location /server-info>
#    SetHandler server-info
#    Order deny,allow
#    Deny from all
#    Allow from .localhost
#</Location>

#
# Proxy Server directives. Uncomment the following lines to
# enable the proxy server:
#
#<IfModule mod_proxy.c>
#ProxyRequests On
#
#<Proxy *>
#    Order deny,allow
#    Deny from all
#    Allow from .your-domain.com
#</Proxy>

#
# Enable/disable the handling of HTTP/1.1 "Via:" headers.
# ("Full" adds the server version; "Block" removes all outgoing Via: headers)
# Set to one of: Off | On | Full | Block
#
#ProxyVia On

#
# To enable the cache as well, edit and uncomment the following lines:
# (no cacheing without CacheRoot)
#
#CacheRoot "c:/apachefriends/xampp/apache/proxy"
#CacheSize 5
#CacheGcInterval 4
#CacheMaxExpire 24
#CacheLastModifiedFactor 0.1
#CacheDefaultExpire 1
#NoCache a-domain.com another-domain.edu joes.garage-sale.com

#</IfModule>
# End of proxy directives.



# VirtualHost: If you want to maintain multiple domains/hostnames on your
# machine you can setup VirtualHost containers for them. Most configurations
# use only name-based virtual hosts so the server doesn't need to worry about
# IP addresses. This is indicated by the asterisks in the directives below.
#
# Please see the documentation at
# <URL:http://httpd.apache.org/docs-2.0/vhosts/>
# for further details before you try to setup virtual hosts.
#
# You may use the command line option '-S' to verify your virtual host
# configuration.

#
# Use name-based virtual hosting.
#
#NameVirtualHost *

#
# VirtualHost example:
# Almost any Apache directive may go into a VirtualHost container.
# The first VirtualHost section is used for requests without a known
# server name.
#
#<VirtualHost *>
#    ServerAdmin webmaster@dummy-host.example.com
#    DocumentRoot /www/docs/dummy-host.example.com
#    ServerName dummy-host.example.com
#    ErrorLog logs/dummy-host.example.com-error_log
#    CustomLog logs/dummy-host.example.com-access_log common
#</VirtualHost>

# Win32DisableAcceptEx ON

Kann man daraus was schließen?


----------



## Moritz123 (7. Mai 2005)

Also das stimmt soweit mit meiner überein. Was heißt Eingabeauforderung "negativ" ? Bekommst du irgendeine Rückmeldung?

Versuch mal in der Eingabeaufforderung den Apache anzuhalten:
_net stop apache2_
und Ihn dann normal so zu starten, wie oben beschrieben.

Alternativ kannst du die Syntax des httpd.conf auch mal testen mit
_apache -t_

Taucht die Apache.exe in der Prozessliste (Alt+Strg+Entf > TaskManager > Tab "Prozesse") auf?


----------



## mhribernik (7. Mai 2005)

Nein, die Apache.exe taucht in der Prozessorliste nicht auf.
Wenn ich Apache in der cmd ausführe, geschieht auch nichts, wenn ich http://localhost im Internet Explorer eintippe.

Liegt es villeicht daran, dass ich localhost mit Mozilla aufrufen muss? Anstatt mit dem IE?


----------



## Moritz123 (7. Mai 2005)

Deinstallier den ganzen kram nochmal - alle Server die du bisher installiert hast. Dann installier XAMPP nochmal und änder nichts an den Pfaden. Starte ihn dann über die Kommandozeile.
Du kannst es gerne mal mit FF probieren - aber es sollte keinen unterschied machen.


----------

